# Skybars in your city



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

If you search for skybars, chances are you bump into images of the round bar of the Dome atop the Lebua hotel ion Bangkok:










...but naturally there are many more skybars in this world. Post them here!


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Aer rooftop bar, Four Seasons hotel, Mumbai. India's highest rooftop bar.


----------



## VRS (Jun 25, 2006)

BCA tower jakarta. level 57


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^ The bar part is not shown  . (*Hint*: just to the right of those people there)


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Roof on the Wit in Chicago:


----------



## Amrafel (Nov 26, 2006)

Not really a tall one, but with magnificient view - Bratislava Skybar.


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

tim1807 said:


> Aer rooftop bar, Four Seasons hotel, Mumbai. India's highest rooftop bar.


The upcoming Four Seasons tower 2 (in the same compound) will have another rooftop bar, even taller and bigger than this. Then there is another one u/c at World One tower (at a height around 1000ft). Anyways two more pics of Aer.


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Chill Saigon SkyBar, on top of AB Tower.


Saigon Cityscape by Shane D2, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/837279...ghK-dDyeyZ-dDydc4-dDy9vB-dDy8fB-dDy75Z-dDwNBX


Sky Bar Saigon by Shane D2, on Flickr


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Shri Skybar Saigon, on top of Centec Tower.









http://vietnamcoracle.com/top-5-rooftop-cocktails-saigon/


----------



## arianagrand (Feb 25, 2014)

So beautiful city really 

Event Management Company in Delhi
Event Management Companies in Delhi


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

This is from the 50 Ultra Lounge on the 50th floor of the Viceroy Hotel and Spa in Miami.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

This is from the Noir Bar on the 25th floor of the Conrad Hilton in Miami. 


DSC_0065 by QuantumX, on Flickr


----------



## gentem (Apr 19, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/myhsu/6321286308/
Skybar, UB city, Bangalore


----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## Pals_RGB (Apr 1, 2013)

*Pakistan*


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*KUALA LUMPUR*

*Skybar - Traders Hotel*








source: Thestar







*View - G Tower*

















by vina

*Marini 57*








by tauyanm






*Stratosphere @ TheRoof*








by kinkyblue









source: Theroof






*Heli Lounge Bar*








source: Helibar


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Another sky bar in Mumbai, the Intercontinental Bar in south Mumbai (much lower height than Aer Bar but still has a nice view):









ichotelsgroup source









source









rooftop - source


----------



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

*VERTIGO * in Bangkok 

Level 61 Banyan Tree Hotel 











bangkok skyline by vasin bkk, on Flickr

View

*RED SKY *



















*ABOVE ELEVEN*


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

BEIRUT: there are many sky bars are in Beirut, where they constitute an institution during the summer months. Unfortunately most photos available on the net show the venues themselves rather than the views, but here are some good ones I managed to find

*1 - The famous "SkyBar" :*




























Source: souar.com

*2 - "The Roof", at the 4 Seasons Hotel : *(currently the city's highest sky bar, at 80m)





































Sources:

[URL="http://wsogroupnews.enewsletters.fourseasons.com/2013/06/28/dazzling-rooftops-make-your-group-gatherings-soar/"]http://wsogroupnews.enewsletters.fourseasons.com/2013/06/28/dazzling-rooftops-make-your-group-gatherings-soar/[/URL]

http://cheriecity.co.uk/2011/06/19/a-downtown-dream-at-four-seasons-beirut/

*3 - "Cherry on the Rooftop" :*



















Source: http://www.campbellgrayhotels.com/le-gray/restaurants/cherry-on-the-rooftop

*4 - "Three Sixty" : *




























Source: http://www.campbellgrayhotels.com/le-gray/restaurants/bar-threesixty


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

BEIRUT:

*5 - "Iris" :*










Source: http://www.sufrati.com/lb/rest/iris#rest-gallery

*6 - "C Lounge" :*




























Source: http://www.gardlen.com/locations/110-c-lounge/place_views/2665

*7 - "Le Capitole" :*



















Source: http://www.capitolebeirut.com/


----------



## projectsconnector (Apr 19, 2014)

In India best place for Skyscraper is Mumbai - ProjectsConnector, Construction Projects in India with Infrastructure Projects in India


----------



## projectsconnector (Apr 19, 2014)

In India best place for Skyscraper is Mumbai - ProjectsConnector, For more details visit Construction Projects in India, projects in India.


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

RIO DE JANEIRO:

*Deck Bar at Pestana Rio Atlântica Hotel*




















SÃO PAULO:

*Skye Bar at Unique Hotel*




















HONG KONG:

*Sevva*




















SANTIAGO:

*Red2One at W Hotel Santiago*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Great locations. Well decorated and great views.


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

THESSALONIKI, GREECE:

The revolving cafeteria on the upper deck of the OTE tower (at 53m):










Source: http://www.panoramio.com/user/2196020?with_photo_id=25974976










Source: http://www.thesnight.gr/thessaloniki-city-of-greece/










Source: http://edwardsingreece.blogspot.com/2010_10_01_archive.html

By the way guys, do restaurants/bars located on a hill/cliff above a city also count as sky bars, or only ones atop skyscrapers?


----------



## Neungz (Jan 7, 2012)




----------

